# Highest RCI trade power for Diamond Resorts week?



## eleigh (Jul 25, 2019)

I own a floating week (2 bed 2 bath) at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort in South Lake.  I am interested in depositing my 2020 week into RCI (with hope of exchanging into a WDW property).  I am currently not an RCI member so I cannot see which week to book (to exchange) with the highest trading power.  When I called RCI to inquire about the most valuable weeks I was told that I need a specific week number for them to check, and that I should call Diamond.  When I called Diamond they said they do not know the trading power of each individual week and to call RCI.  Can anybody who is an RCI member see what each week is 'worth' and let me know the highest value weeks for 2020?  Has anybody successfully traded weeks for WDW? Thanks!!!


----------



## youppi (Jul 28, 2019)

If you own a 2 bdrm LO (studio + 1 bdrm) then deposit them separately to get more TPU.
From the deposit calculator:
Weeks 51 and 52 2020 (35 TPU for studio, 39 TPU for 1 bdrm and 42 TPU for 2 bdrm) are the best followed by Weeks 26 to 33 2020 (27 TPU for studio, 31 TPU for 1 bdrm and 33 TPU for 2 bdrm).
Weeks 7 to 16 2020 would be the next best after weeks 26-33 (26 TPU for studio, 30 TPU for 1 bdrm and 31 TPU for 2 bdrm) but they are too late to deposit those weeks to get 100% of the TPU (at this moment we are in the 95% window for those weeks. So, you will get 95% of the TPU or 26*95%=24 TPU for studio, 30*95%=28 TPU for 1 bdrm and 31*95%=29 TPU for 2 bdrm).


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jul 29, 2019)

WDW is going for 45 TPU's currently.


----------



## eleigh (Aug 8, 2019)

youppi said:


> If you own a 2 bdrm LO (studio + 1 bdrm) then deposit them separately to get more TPU.
> From the deposit calculator:
> Weeks 51 and 52 2020 (35 TPU for studio, 39 TPU for 1 bdrm and 42 TPU for 2 bdrm) are the best followed by Weeks 26 to 33 2020 (27 TPU for studio, 31 TPU for 1 bdrm and 33 TPU for 2 bdrm).
> Weeks 7 to 16 2020 would be the next best after weeks 26-33 (26 TPU for studio, 30 TPU for 1 bdrm and 31 TPU for 2 bdrm) but they are too late to deposit those weeks to get 100% of the TPU (at this moment we are in the 95% window for those weeks. So, you will get 95% of the TPU or 26*95%=24 TPU for studio, 30*95%=28 TPU for 1 bdrm and 31*95%=29 TPU for 2 bdrm).


Thank you sooooooo much for all of the information.  I do own a lock off- I split it into 2 units and deposited both weeks!


----------

